# Notice You Guys Really Like Seiko's...anybody Have Vintage



## glockrock (Jun 21, 2007)

bullheads???


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I myself don't but I wish I had







There are a few out there, I'm sure some of the members will be along soon to post some pics 

It's also a great excuse to get them out


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I've had a look at a couple, but they weren't right. I'll buy a Bullhead, when it's the right one for me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive got a really nice one, the case detailing is so good its allmost new, I was lucky to find a nos bezel too...


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Not got a Seiko but I do have a Citizen










Dave S


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

I think it looks nice. Wouldn't be my choice, but they are certainly unusual, with the vertical date and 'bull horns'.

But it has a 'tacky meter', which puts me off everytime. Who really uses a tachymeter? I have always thought either an elapsed time bezel or twenty-four hour markings would be far more useful in day to day use.

Doctor V


----------



## rock_bear (Nov 16, 2005)

glockrock said:


> bullheads???


There is a very nice condition blue face bullhead for sale in the Jacobs Antique centre by Cardiff station, its better condition than mine but I decided to buy a perfect 6138 from him instead

(will post a pic of mine later this is someone elses)seiko 6138

I got it for 125.00, more than i wanted to pay but I like it!


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice, sir.


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Dave thought you might like to see this - its a rework of your old one 










Devs.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

rock_bear said:


> glockrock said:
> 
> 
> > bullheads???
> ...


Lovely watch, I'm keeping an eye out on fleabay for one


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

They are very nice....Just do LOTS of research before you take the plunge in the Bay...Lots of stuff with repro parts out there, nothing wrong with that as long as you know what your getting....


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

devs said:


> Dave thought you might like to see this - its a rework of your old one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this I really like, if you ever think you need to pass it on let me know.









Dave S


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

where too in jacobs is the guy with the watches ?


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

dave993cars said:


> devs said:
> 
> 
> > Dave thought you might like to see this - its a rework of your old one
> ...


Will do Dave glad you like it mate 

Devs.


----------

